

I love being wrong - bjcubsfan
http://sivers.org/lw

======
AnonJ
Yeah, most adults only get something when they're genuinely surprised, wrong
or lost. But the problem is, in many of such occasions the changes are
negative and make you worse than your previous self, without you being
genuinely able to tell them apart. So while open to new ideas, we should
always maintain our core values and recognitions and guard them carefully,
stoic to surprises and things.

------
bjcubsfan
I don't think that I would have anywhere near so positive an outlook in this
situation. I am amazed by Sivers openness.

~~~
AnonJ
However his narrative sounds more like something of a bad self-deception which
doesn't make any sense at all and will probably make him a worse person.

